

Ask HN: Would you pay $10/year for an ad-free Goodreads-like service? - ashreef

After Amazon&#x27;s acquisition of Goodreads a lot of people deleted their accounts. if there&#x27;s a similar ad free service, would you pay $10&#x2F;year? a Yes or No is enough
======
FedRegister
Yes, if that subscription came with one free (e)book from my suggestion list
per month.

------
mknits
Don't know. BTW who owns LibraryThing.com ?

------
ashreef
if you can, check this too [http://bit.ly/1b6jWaJ](http://bit.ly/1b6jWaJ)

------
stevenesser93
yes

